#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 龍族的天空 >  > [討論] #3 你想要當哪種顏色的龍

## 克萊西恩

所以呢, 你選完屬性了    :狐狸心跳: 
你沒跟上帝講你會吃什麼  :狐狸吃麵:  
他現在讓你選顏色  :狐狸爽到:  
你會選什麼當"主要色"呢?  :狐狸哈欠:  
(不能複選真麻煩呀..)   :狐狸哭: 


P.S. 我是簽名中的黑+深藍色~所以選黑的(因為身體大部分是黑的)

----------


## ≧Squall Beryl≦

一△一好多選項

不太會選顏色

我(狼)的顏色是淡綠

變成龍的話有鱗片

所以顏色就要比原本深一點

但是又要比深綠亮一些

所以選擇翠綠

會比較有"鱗片"的感覺.....吧

----------


## 亞雷-鮫

顏色真多種...

不過我選擇白色.
和自己屬性完全相反= ="

我會以藏真實的自己
詐降裝死擺弱諾~
等待時機到來
引領他們邁向無境的黑暗..嗜殺它們..

----------


## 小V狼

嗷嗚~~( 高興地 )
黑色+1
在夜晚出沒好用呀...

躲在幽靜的森林中,
迷路的獵殺者,
突然來一個明亮的火燄驚動獵者~
殺..........

謎之音:這是什麼?!

----------


## tsuki.白

一舉把三個投票都回一下XDD

不過這個的選項還真是多...(分的好細緻@@

純白龍+1

畢竟白色畫起來最簡單嘛

其實是爲了配合我的屬性(光)拉
白色感覺很舒服>w<

----------


## 乘龍

#4787E7 (毆飛)

水藍和深藍之間.....深水藍

因為水的藍色會隨著深度變化，天的藍色也會變.....

所以該說是深水藍或是海藍~

----------


## 渥卡．揆斯

深紅,當然如果是酒紅色就更好啦XDD

原因不明,大概就是喜歡吧(?)


不過黑色小弟也滿想選的(?)

----------


## 歐文˙卓拉克

我喜歡綠色

深綠、翠綠都不錯>"<

自然色大好~
(這應該是大地的顏色= =)

----------


## 狼圖騰

...
因為我是冰龍
所以是透明的......

真的要講的話
應該有點水藍吧
畢竟水太多會變藍藍的

----------


## 風之殤

火紅+1
沒有為什麼
只是覺得龍感覺上就是那種顏色
心中突然跳出來的一個顏色
所以才選火紅

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

好多顏色唷~~也真的很難選~一開始想法都是火紅所以就已當初的想法擬定

不過白色.藍色.橙/橘色.黃/太陽色.藍/水藍/深藍/淡藍色....我也很喜歡~如果可以依照季節或特定日子變換顏色就很好了

----------


## huxanya

選了良久,
銀色,
銀色很帥.
而且可以反光.

這是突然決定的,
不過,
已經不可以更改了,
其實灰色還不錯.

----------


## 懶龍艾斯比那

深藍色 (沒有龍選Q..Q
沒別的特別原因
水龍通常就是深藍的囉

----------


## 十

如果在下可以變為龍的話，在下會選擇當藍色及白色的龍
就像在下獸設的顏色一樣
肚部是白色
如果是有鱗片的龍鱗片的顏色是藍色

為什麼呢？
因為在下喜歡那兩種顏色喔！
而且在下的屬性是風，感覺上這兩種顏色比較配合

那藍色應算是深藍還是淺藍呢

----------


## DarkDragon

不在意 任何色都可以
　　　　　　　　　
不過還是黑色+暗紅色來的好
　　　　　　　　　
有沒有透明色呀? (爆)

----------


## 影曲

龍的話

小獸喜歡那種

闇黑色但是有點亮亮的那種~

話說想像圖好有魄力阿~

----------


## 戌天沃牙

火紅色~
原因只是因為自己喜歡而已XD
火紅色在搭配火焰系的龍~
很威~XD

----------


## 雪之龍

當然會選水藍色啦!
因為那顏色是我最喜歡的顏色...
看起來比較溫柔些@@...

----------


## 玄悠閒熊

好多顏色可以選擇!!

不過閒熊還是選擇白色~
腦中突然出現北極熊....所以就選擇白色了XD"

----------


## 咒地 固力猛

代表土地的黃色

因為小獸我是大地系的(連看命理的人都說我個性是地 = =)

所以選黃色

但是我獸設中的狼是深藍色的 XD

----------


## 荒野中的一匹狼

黑色......通常是代表闇屬性吧?

從小就對火.闇這2種屬性情有獨鍾阿

不過這2種似乎反差很大
(紅:熱情  黑:保守  又熱情又保守!? 這啥鬼阿????)

本來還想選紅色的...可惜不能複選(淚奔)

----------


## 創世神龍

看來我跟大多數人想法一致
黑色+1
我喜歡黑色
因為看起來比較邪惡  呵呵..

----------


## 藍色暗燄

樓上的問題我也想知道 龍騎士3什麼時候出
回歸正題~ 我喜歡淡藍色 
問我為什麼嗎?
我之前選了冰龍 當然要有相配合的顏色 我個人也很喜歡淡藍色 (QQ

----------


## 犽太

黑色.....

從一開始就用黑色用到現在了....

可以說對黑色情有獨鍾~XD"

----------


## CYBER

吭? 原來是黑色白色居多?
這倒是意想不到原來大家都非光即暗...(愣住
礙於熱愛花木又喜歡搞自閉(?
選了個墨綠色躲在樹林中
偷偷的咬你一口...XD(炸

----------


## Argraox_Rena

喜歡淺藍色,而且帶點灰色,腹部在配上白色的輔色.
在下是風和水獨立雙修,覺得綠色適合風但不適合水,藍色則相反.
所以選擇了灰灰藍藍的顏色剛好可以二者兼具,水波和天空相應下的組合.
結果選了淺藍色一票.

----------


## ho29281475

我選金黃
因為小時候夢到的龍是金黃色的
而且夢裡長叫他黃金龍

----------


## fwiflof

深藍!!!
而且是快要變黑色那種!!!!
有沒有看過天全黑前的那種沉靜，充滿包覆和溫柔的藍呢?就是那樣的顏色
包含了黑的深沉和海的美麗，是最棒的顏色了!
不過........獸設中的幽有火紅的毛耶........
為啥沒有附選功能勒?

----------


## 幻影龍

淡藍
比較好~

不過 淡藍+純白 最棒XDD
不會太花 也不會太亮  :Very Happy:

----------


## 雷凱伊

個人喜歡黑色類的
而且黑色對我來說帶有強烈神秘感
所以黑色+1

----------


## 影閻．冷風

銀色+1
不過正常來說
我是銀藍
不知道選銀色好還是藍色....

----------


## 影之風翔天

我選白色
小翔我自己嚮往在白色的雪地裡奔跑
白色也就當是保護色

----------


## 許狼中將

如果是中將的話…會選白色和純白！
中將最喜歡這兩種顏色了～～
〝白色的龍〞？似乎很少見，一般看到的好像都是綠色和黃色偏多…

----------


## Dragonwolf

選擇太多了 ? 
一開始實在無法決定要銀還是要黑
直好考慮顏色和自己性格的合適度
最後決定要黑色

----------


## 冰龍巴洛斯

稍微想了一下....

藍色或白色我都喜歡

或者兩種顏色加在一起來個地中海風格也不錯XD

----------


## 火爪

我決定了
我要當一隻變色龍!!!!!!
(謎之聲:暈~)
還是選我喜歡的天藍吧
(雖然我是屬火)
也許天已經在我身上烙下了印痕(脫離不掉ㄛ~)

----------


## 阿翔

其實一開始是較喜歡黑龍的，
但自從畫了自創龍路爾柏之後就愛上了紅龍*（？）*
好像藍色和火紅色都不夠特別啊，
我好沒創意orz不過我還是較喜歡紅色的龍，
如果可以自行選擇的話也我會較想當火紅色的火龍呢XD

----------


## 灰爪

深紅(暗紅)+1

因為小說<龍族>中
的克拉德美索(深赤龍)
的關係
所以我就選下去了

----------


## j10290g

天藍+1

本人比較喜愛天藍
可是我也滿喜歡白的....
白白的看起來粉那個.....

所以我選擇了天藍
比較能接近天空的顏色

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

嗯..........
我喜歡深色系當主要色
所以我喜歡用黑色+靛色
很理所當然的就選了黑色啦~~~

----------


## 克萊西恩

＠＠“ 天呀。。。我剛加入狼板的文章竟然還在這ＸＤ

看來黑色大幅領先了呢˙˙

感謝兩年來各位的參與Ｗ 

我的藍色需要更多支持呀ＸＤ

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

藍龍很帥XD
之前玩魔獸 就很喜歡藍龍
能在天空翱翔
是多棒的ㄧ件事呀^^

----------


## 張狼

黑色。不顯眼，在晚上活動時可以掩飾自己;白天遇到勁敵時則卷成一團裝石頭。

----------


## 羽翔

純白+1
由於我本來的狼種族是六翼天使白狼
所以轉為龍後就還是一樣是白色。

----------


## 佛蒙特

淺藍www
在加上紫色圓點
(迷:那是你的領巾顏色欸= =)
龍阿...
龐大又強盛的動物呢!

----------


## 藍焰

水藍色的，因為我喜歡藍色，當隻水龍也不錯，可以盡情的在海裡悠游
雖然說藍色的不一定是水龍啦！
黑色的也不錯，有一種強大的感覺(黑龍好像都很強
白色的代表純淨，是天使(加上羽翼
如果藍色是水龍，紅色不就火龍了(有點刻板印象(我覺得

----------


## 天涯峋狼

我比較喜歡灰灰黑黑的色彩

所以我選擇黑色

比較有神祕的感覺

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

白/純白+1

我喜歡黑色跟白色

但是狼已經是黑色了

所以龍就是白色啦

----------


## 幻狼

嘛~如果本狼可以變成龍的話...
最好是白色的啦~
原因....異常喜歡白色的呢~
而且容易畫~(你不上色而已呀

----------


## realpeanut

其實, 除了各種顏色之外, 透明也是一個不錯的選擇吧...

尤其是這個年代, 當人類的飛機「入侵」天空, 令龍得找地方躲起來不被發現.

----------


## 小希

雷屬係的

就太陽金了說~

老實說有點想選銀色

----------


## 亞格雷特

這個嘛....
一直都是同時崇拜天藍和白的我
好想兩個都選啊~
......
還是選天藍好了

----------


## 路卡

黑龍八
應為看起來比較帥

----------


## 南風之弦。奈

深藍紫色X1

因為這可以凸顯我角色的特性 有種穩重和古怪的感覺(XD
而且這顏色適合在暗中行動     在黑夜中的出任務(嗯嗯~感覺不錯

----------


## 戀風

白色+1

想到小龍 白白胖胖  圓滾滾的模樣 就想要把他抱起來玩

----------


## 狼敏

在下喜歡銀色.
龍鱗閃爍著銀色光芒. 感覺很漂亮.
黑色 深紅色也不錯呢.

----------


## 哈凱

> 文章內容過少、空洞、不充實
> 根據樂園管理通則 回文必須30個字或以上
> 請以右上角「編輯」功能增加內文
> 
> 全域管理狼 阿翔


深紫!!
頗有神秘感!!!

----------


## comecome12

天藍色 (本身的關係吧~
沒什麼原因
水龍通常幾乎就是藍色的~(保護色~??)

----------


## 天紋龍

敝龍選擇水藍,
可以配合屬性~XD (水,冰)
不能複選不然我也想選天藍說><
黑色的也不錯~(生氣時...

----------


## 暮之風

本來白和天藍無法決定
結果選了天藍色~
天空的顏色

----------


## xFly

天藍色吧~

有種很天然又自由的感覺

或是藍加白也可以~

----------


## 小藍龍

我會選擇黑色~XD
因為黑色的龍常常會跟邪惡想在一起
所以我要推翻刻板印象!!!(等等!你敢大言不慚的說自己不邪惡?!
平常是以身上用顏料塗了藍色的龍出現~XD

----------


## 晝

黑色+1
龍大部分都住在洞穴裡黑色的話沒人會看到XD
而且黑色也能避人耳目~(在晚上的時候
所以就選黑了~

----------


## 斯冰菊

本狼就選黑色啦。與狼設差不多。 :wuffer_laugh: 

最多再看看能不能讓腹面與尾巴腹面變白色。

----------

